
Jeff Bezos extended an olive branch to Donald Trump but Amazon stock is tanking - belltaco
http://www.recode.net/2016/11/10/13585942/jeff-bezos-donald-trump-congratulations-tweet-simpsons?utm_campaign=www.recode.net&utm_content=entry&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
secfirstmd
Traders who ditch a strong company like Amazon because of some sort term Bezos
vs Trump issues deserve to lose money.

~~~
Neliquat
Traders see a company at odds with its government as a liability. Traders
'deserve' stability at a price if they so choose.

